# CPC/CCS Medical Coder for Remote Coding



## sudheer040 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have 6 years experience in Medical Coding with various specialty expertise and pls find my resume with this thread and let me know if you have anything for Remote Coding.

Thanks
Naga


----------



## beev (Nov 28, 2011)

Please contact me at bfelton@mcleancountyortho.com if you are interested in working as a remote contract orthopedic surgical coder the last two weeks of December.


----------

